#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Vídeo Aula (Como criar um pacote.deb)

## HackerBuiu

Nessa vídeo aula ensino como criar um pacote.deb,se quiser ver um detalhe pause a vídeo aula.

----------

